
Clean code practices with JavaScript - tirthbodawala
https://www.atyantik.com/clean-code-practices-javascript/
======
tirthbodawala
Any improvement suggestions are welcome

------
TechRomancer
> Arrow functions are more compact and have shorter syntax than function
> expression, and it utilises =>, that looks like a fat arrow.

It's probably worth noting that the arrow syntax isn't _just_ shorthand, it
also maintains `this` from the outer scope. (or rather, doesn't define its
own)

MDN has an excellent write up on the nuances:
[https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/JavaScript/Refe...](https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/JavaScript/Reference/Functions/Arrow_functions)

